# Recommend some resources for Revelations paper



## ewenlin (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi all, would appreciate if anyone can recommend some good books on Revelations and eschatology. So far my search on PB gave me _A Case for Amillennialism_ by Kim Riddlebarger and _Post-Mill: An Eschatology of Hope_ by Keith Mathiason.

I'm looking for comprehensive and thoroughly reformed books. Anyone knows of any "good" dipsy books where I can get a feel of the other side would be great.


----------



## JM (Jul 19, 2009)

The commentaries of John Gill and Albert Barnes are helpful. 

http://www.dr-fnlee.org/leerevbi.pdf

Internet Archive Search: creator:"Elliott, E. B. (Edward Bishop), 1793-1875"


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 19, 2009)

JM said:


> The commentaries of John Gill and Albert Barnes are helpful.
> 
> http://www.dr-fnlee.org/leerevbi.pdf
> 
> Internet Archive Search: creator:"Elliott, E. B. (Edward Bishop), 1793-1875"



Do you mean Gill, J.: An Exposition of the Revelation of St. John the Divine. London: 
George Keith, 1776 ?

Thanks for the bibliography. 110 pages made my eyes 

I'm going down to the bookstore later this afternoon to pick up some books. Anyone else?


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 19, 2009)

Anything by Kenneth Gentry is good (though some would disagree).

As far as good writing from a dispensational perspective, why not just read your local newspaper?


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Jul 19, 2009)

Triumph of the Lamb: A Commentary on Revelation

Amazon.com: Triumph of the Lamb: A Commentary on Revelation: Dennis E. Johnson: Books


----------



## A.J. (Jul 19, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Hi all, would appreciate if anyone can recommend some good books on Revelations and eschatology. So far my search on PB gave me _A Case for Amillennialism_ by Kim Riddlebarger and _Post-Mill: An Eschatology of Hope_ by Keith Mathiason.
> 
> I'm looking for comprehensive and thoroughly reformed books. Anyone knows of any "good" dipsy books where I can get a feel of the other side would be great.



_Understanding Dispensationalism_ by Vern S. Poythress. I read it last year, but discovered only recently that it is also available online . Click this website, and go to the bottom of the page. You will greatly benefit from the historical facts, and his discussion of presuppositions.

Dispensational books by John Walvoord, [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Ryrie"]Charles Ryrie[/ame], and [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwight_Pentecost"]Dwight Pentecost[/ame] will give you a feel of the other side. The _Scofield Reference Bible_ is also a classic dispensationalist work.


----------



## Sven (Jul 19, 2009)

These are great resources for a study on revelation:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Book-Revelation-Exposition-Originally-Commentaries/dp/0851512569/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248059242&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Book of Revelation: An Exposition of the First Eleven Chapters Originally Published Under the Title "the Spiritual Kingdom" (Geneva Series of Commentaries) (Geneva Series of Commentaries): James B. Ramsey: Books[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Book-Revelation-International-Commentary-Testament/dp/0802825370/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248059534&sr=1-1"]Amazon.com: The Book of Revelation (New International Commentary on the New Testament): Robert H. Mounce: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Revelation-Four-Views-Parallel-Commentary/dp/0840721285/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248059053&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Revelation: Four Views: A Parallel Commentary: Steve Gregg: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/commentary-Revelation-James-Durham/dp/1889058130/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248059107&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: A commentary on Revelation: James Durham: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Commentary-Revelation-Kregel-Reprint-Library/dp/0825437164/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248059139&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: Commentary on Revelation: The Greek Text (Kregel Reprint Library): Bible. N. T. Revelation. Greek. 1977., Henry B. Swete: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Theology-Book-Revelation-New-Testament/dp/0521356911/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248059139&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: The Theology of the Book of Revelation (New Testament Theology): Richard Bauckham: Books[/ame]

If you get a hold of these dictionaries look up "Revelation" in them:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Dictionary-Theological-Interpretation-Bible-Vanhoozer/dp/0801026946/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248059335&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Dictionary for Theological Interpretation of the Bible: Kevin J. Vanhoozer: Books[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Theological-Interpretation-Testament-Book-Book/dp/0801036232/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1248059335&sr=1-2#]Amazon.com: Theological Interpretation of the New Testament: A Book-by-Book Survey: Kevin J. Vanhoozer: Books[/ame]


----------



## ewenlin (Jul 19, 2009)

Great! Thanks all, much appreciated.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 20, 2009)

On Revelation see Lloyd-Jones Church - Last Things (link on my blog)


----------



## YXU (Jul 20, 2009)

I have read Matthew Poole's commentary on Revelation, I find it very helpful. Also David Steele's commentary is very useful and clear.


----------

